# Tuna are getting bigger....and from the looks of it stronger.



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

The offshore fishing is very good right now. It has been a little while since our last post. Between several bouts of tropical weather and a week-long GOMFMC meeting in Austin, Tx. the time has gone by quickly. The month of August once again proved to be one of the best months to Tuna fish out of Venice, La. And now September is moving right on the same track. The only difference is that the Tuna are a little bigger now. In Aug. they were avg. about 50-70 lbs., and now they are between 70 and 100lbs. Capt. Will had the Friedman group on Friday from Tenn. and they had one about 110lbs. and on Sat. he had the Amar group from Tex. with the largest going about 115lbs. You get to see this one pull the deckhand in the water. They are very explosive and most people don’t know how much power these fish have until they have one on rodnreel. So they are definitely getting bigger, and once October rolls around a good percentage of them will be over 150lbs. We’ve definitely got another two solid months of Tuna fishing to go. Amberjack and Cobia are also a lot of fun to catch and this is a great time of the year for either. Wahoo will be showing up shortly, so if your looking to catch those as well, usually end of September beginning of October we will get a few. We have plenty of open days in Sept. and Oct., including this weekend from a last minute cancellation. This past week the weather has been as absolutely good as it gets. Forecast is for 1ft. or less for the rest of the week.. Should be very nice.

Capt. Damon Mcknight
Super Strike Charters

Call us at: 1.800.318.1720

[email protected]
www.superstrikecharters.com


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Very funny. Those are the trips you want to forget. Glad nothing was hurt but his pride. Gene


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Outstanding video! The mates gotta have more ass than the fish though! Seriously, just another reminder how quickly things can happen, and the need to be prepared if it does. Great job guys!:thumbup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

GREAT VIDEO!!!:thumbup:GLAD ALL WERE OK! YA'LL WILL BE TALKING ABOUT THAT ONE FOR A WHILE!:whistling:


----------



## Mainer (Sep 7, 2011)

Those are some nice fish!


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

In the video it looks like the Capt sets the hook and make sure the fish is on prior to handing it off for the guy to reel it in, is that how it goes for every strike?

Just curious, never been on a Venice charter before. Fun video.


----------



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

*Response to Fajah*

Hi Fajah,

It all depends on the customer. There is no everyday procedure. There are a lot of Captains in Venice and they all do things their own way. So it isn't so much that it is a Venice thing, just more of a tuna thing. 

However, I will say that with first time tuna anglers, and usually only tuna fishing while using live bait, if someone experienced isn't doing the hook set to demonstrate what to do, you may come home with zero. Other days, it doesn't matter because you can do no wrong. Mostly it all depends on how they are feeding, size of live bait, size of fish, size of line, physical condition of angler(can't get rod out of rod holder). Some anglers know exactly what to do, others are not so sure so they stand back from the hook set, watch and learn, until they are comfortable with it. 

We take out hundreds of customers per year and everyone has their own personal preference. 

Damon McKnight/Super Strike Charters


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks for the get back.

For me, I would want the whole thing, just to give me the "I caught the fish" feeling. I wouldn't want you to warm up my girlfriend, even if I did get to finish the job...just kidding , but you know what I mean.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

I hear ya. I think a better analogy would be to look at it more like we are making sure you have a girlfriend first.. then you can do whatever you want with her after that. Some guys need help getting a girl, you know what I mean.

Like I said, to each his own. Sounds like your ready to take a fishing trip. Let me know if your interested in coming down to Venice. Be glad to get you out there.


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Fajah said:


> thanks for the get back.
> 
> For me, I would want the whole thing, just to give me the "I caught the fish" feeling. I wouldn't want you to warm up my girlfriend, even if I did get to finish the job...just kidding , but you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


After watching the video I would have to agree. Not bashing you just would want to experience the whole fight, hook up to landing.


----------



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Buche,

If you take a trip with us you can do whatever pleases you. Hook fish, cast to fish, jig for fish, whatever you have to do to catch a few. Be glad to take you out there.. see if you can get Fajah to come along. 

Thanks for you comment. 

If you have never been out chasing Tuna before it would definitely be a great experience for you.

Damon McKnight


----------

